# الضرب والإهانة يفقدك رجولتك  كن مع زوجتك العنيدة كقطعة الإسفنج



## ABOTARBO (30 يناير 2010)

* الضرب والإهانة يفقدك رجولتك 
 كن  مع زوجتك العنيدة كقطعة الإسفنج *
*لهــنّ ـ هنــد إبراهيــم *
*




*​* 


 العناد  من المشكلات الزوجية الخطيرة التي قد تقابل الرجل بعد الزواج وتهدد صفو الحياة  الزوجية وتعجل بنهايتها ، حيث يفاجأ بتبدل حال المرأة الودودة والمطيعة في فترة  الخطوبة إلى زوجة عنيدة تسير في اتجاه مخالف تعانده في كل شيء ، لمجرد العناد فقط ،  دون أن تدرك أن هذه الصفة من أكثر الصفات التي تدفع الرجل إلى طريق شائك قد ينتهي  بما لا تشتهيه النفوس .*
*وتحذر دراسة برازيلية حديثة الأزواج  من خطر العناد والتصلب في مواقف العلاقة الزوجية ، مضيفة أن المجادلات الساخنة  التي تدور بين الزوج والزوجة ، تؤدي في كثير من الأحيان إلى تمسك أحد الطرفين  بموقف عنيد ، قد يصل بالأمور إلى نقطة اللا عودة ، وتكون نتيجة المحاورة عقيمة  ، ولا فائدة منها ، بل وأكثر من ذلك ، فقد تتعقد الأمور " إذا ظل العناد سيد الموقف  " ويحدث الصدام الذي غالبًا ما يؤدي إلى الطلاق .*
*أسباب  عناد الزوجة *
*





ومن هنا  يتساءل البعض ، لماذا تلجأ بعض الزوجات إلى العناد مع أزواجهن ، وكيف يتعامل الزوج  مع عناد زوجته ؟ السطور القادمة تجيب على هذه الأسئلة ، حيث يؤكد أطباء نفسيون أن  الزوجة تلجأ إلى العناد لأسباب عديدة وكثيرة ، ومنها :*
*- عناد الزوجة قد يكون طبعاً  فيها يضرب بجذوره إلى مراحل حياتها الأولى ، نتيجة تربية خاطئة في الطفولة  .*
*- تسلط الزوج وعدم استشارته للزوجة في أمور المعيشة وتحقير  رأيها أحياناً والاستهزاء به ، يدفع الزوجة في  طريق العناد ، فهناك بعض الأزواج لديهم نظرة معينة للزوجة أنها ناقصة عقل ودين لذا  لا يأخذ برأيها ولا يعمل بما تقول مهما كان .*
*- الشعور بالنقص وقد يكون هذا  الشعور لدى المرأة قبل الزواج نتيجة المعاملة الأسرية لها من قبل أهلها ، والتي لم تتسم  بالاحترام والتقدير وبعث الثقة في النفس ، وقد تكون وليدة ظروف الزواج ، فمعاملة  الزوج لزوجته معاملة قاسية وعدم وضعها في مكان التقدير والاحترام ، فهي إنسانة لها  حاجات نفسية واجتماعية يجب أن تلبى ، وقد يكون ذلك من أسباب الشعور بالنقص عند  المرأة ، فتلجأ لوسيلة العناد للتغلب على هذا الإحساس ، وللشعور بالذات وبالأنا  .*
*- عدم التكيف مع الزوج ، فالعناد  يأتي نتيجة لعدم التكيف مع الزوج والشعور باختلاف الطباع وتقلبها وعدم تنازل الزوج  عن مالا يعجب زوجته وتمسكه بعادات غير صحيحة ، فيكون العناد صورة من صور التعبير عن  رفض الزوجة سلوك زوجها جملة وتفصيلاً ، أو تعبيراً عن عدم انسجامها معه في حياتهما  الزوجية .*
*- تقليد الأم  ، ويؤكد  الأطباء أن العناد قد يأتي أيضاً من قبل الزوجة تقليداً لسلوك أمها مع أبيها ،  فالمرأة التي نشأت وترعرعت في بيت تتحكم فيه الأم وتسيّر دفته ، تحاول أن تحذو نفس  الحذو في بيتها ومع زوجها ، بل وربما تختار الزوج حين تختاره بحيث يكون ضعيف  الشخصية ، حتى يسهل لها ما تريد .*
*العناد عاطفة داخل المرأة *
*





وحول أن  المرأة أكثر عناداً من الرجل ، تشير الدراسة البرازيلية إلى أن العناد عاطفة قوية  ومركزة وليس منطقاً كما يعتقد البعض ، وبما أن المرأة عاطفية أكثر من الرجل ، فإن  عنادها يكون أقوى تركيزًا منه ، بهدف إقناع الرجل بشخصيتها، وإيقاعه في حبائل  الحيرة أحيانًا ، ليضطر إلى تغيير موقفه منها. *
*ولأن العناد عاطفة عشوائية بحسب  وصف الدراسة فهو يعتمد بشكل كلي على الخيال والتخيل ، لذا فالمرأة تعشقه وتتدلل به  على الرجل لتقيس من خلاله مدي حبه وتفاعله معها ، لذا تنصح الدراسة الرجال بضرورة  إعطاء قيمة أكبر للزوجات ، وإظهار قدر كاف من الاحترام لشخصياتهن لتتخلي المرأة عن  هذه العادة السيئة . *
*تعامل مع زوجتك العنيدة *
*



*​* 


وتأكد  عزيزي الرجل أن حبك لزوجتك وعطفك الدائم عليها وعدم إهانتها هي أفضل الوسائل التي  تساعدها في التخلص من صفة العناد السيئة ، فالمرأة تحتاج دائماً إلى من يقدرها  ويحترمها لتهب له كل حياتها ولتكون كالخاتم في إصبعه ، لذا يقدم لك خبراء علم  النفس نصائح قيمة من أجل الأسلوب الأفضل للتعامل مع زوجتك العنيدة :  *
*- قلص عناد زوجتك عليك باحترام  مشاعرها ، وكن مثل قطعة الإسفنج التي تمتص الغضب والعناد.
- عليك الاعتياد على  فن الحوار، وفن تهوين المشكلات الصعبة مثل الحبيب الذي  " يبلع الزلط ، لا  العدو الذي يتمنى الغلط " .*
*- انتبه إلى أن عنادها يشير إلى  عدم تكيفها مع الظروف المحيطة ، فابحث عن الحل.*
*- كن حليماً قدر الإمكان ، وتكلم  معها بما قلّ ودل ، واجعل حديثك معها هادئاً ومفيداً، يحمل طابعاً إيجابياً، بعيداً  عن الثرثرة مع الاحتفاظ ببعض الغموض.*
*- احرص على أن يكون كلامك في  مكانه من دون تقلب.*
*- خذ وقتاً لترتاح إن اشتدت  الأمور، وابدأ في محاسبة نفسك ، وعاتب زوجتك بأسلوب جاد على نقاطها  السلبية.*
*- لا تلجأ لأسلوب المقارنة ،  بالجارة ، زوجة أخيك ، ابنة خالك ، فلكل أسرة عالمها المنفصل.*
*وأخيراً الصمت والتجاهل هما قمة  العقاب في العلاقة الزوجية ، من دون أن تقسو عليها بالكلام ، أو تمد يدك لتؤذيها ،  فهذا ينقص من هيبتك ورجولتك .*
*واعلمي عزيزتي الزوجة أن العند  لا يولد إلا العند ، فلا تتمادي في هذه الصفة وحاولي قدر الإمكان أن تتخلصي من هذه  العادة السيئة قبل أن تدمري حياتك الزوجية .*


*منقوووووول
*


----------



## candy shop (31 يناير 2010)

موضوع فى غايه الاهميه 

بجد عجبنى جدا 

استمتعت بقراءته فعلا

واتمنى الكل يقراه 

اجمل تقييم 

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## طحبوش (31 يناير 2010)

اصلا الراجل الي يضرب مراته ده مش راجل ده ربع راجل 
و اجمل تقييم


----------



## ABOTARBO (31 يناير 2010)

*أشكركم كتيييييييييييير........مستحقش تشجيعكم*
*الرب يبارك خدمتكم*
*بصلوات أم النور والشهيد ونس*
*سلام المسيح لكم*
​


----------

